# Hello from Georgia



## NWCCTECH (Jan 26, 2010)

Recently found controlbooth.com and love the forums.

I'm a volunteer Tech Director at a mid-size church near Atlanta. Mainly ETC conventional lighting with some LED. We use a 56-channel HP-8 at FOH. Aviom in-ears. Mediashout for on-screen graphics. Etc.

Also, I volunteer at a local Arts Center which is AMAZINGLY well equipped. I do lots of technical show-prep tasks and typically run the GrandMA (fullsize) for major productions. Tons of conventionals and movers in the main theater.

Looking forward to learning a lot here!

Thanks


----------



## bull (Jan 26, 2010)

AHHHH!!! NOT MEDIA SHOUT!!! That is one of the least stable church media projection systems I have ever used in my life. You should SERIOUSLY consider switching to pro presenter. It is a great program, only runs on mac though, definitely worth it. It's great to see other georgians here. The local arts center doesn't happen to need any help do they?


----------



## Footer (Jan 26, 2010)

Great. After I leave Atlanta all the people who want to donate free labor show up!

Welcome!


----------



## bull (Jan 26, 2010)

Well footer, you shouldn'ta left... haha. I need somewhere to give my free labor.


----------



## theatre4jc (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in the ATL area too. Sadly I don't offer free labor but I do understand working at a church and the....um....joyful challenges that can bring.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## museav (Jan 26, 2010)

Come join the CB Atlanta Area Group, ControlBooth - Atlanta Area. Maybe be can actually have some discussions!

Kyle, you're the one that left, don't blame us!


----------



## Footer (Jan 26, 2010)

museav said:


> Kyle, you're the one that left, don't blame us!



No comment on the blame thing......


----------



## bull (Jan 27, 2010)

Seriously though, get rid of Media Shout, it will make your life soooo much easier, and less stressful. It crashed during a service i was called to work a couple days ago, and the preacher immediately goes, "congregation, we apologize, but we are not ready for you this morning, please forgive us." and then proceded to pray to God about how we were not ready for church. etc. etc. overall, i HATE media shout, and there is a reason i don't usually work that service, the guy that usually does doesn't want to learn mac though. so :/


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 27, 2010)

Personally, I have never had a problem with MS. My college uses it for our weekly chapel services, as well as to control backgrounds/videos/music for several very large tech-intensive shows using Keystroke without any issues.


----------



## bull (Jan 27, 2010)

Ha, I loathe MS with a burning firey passion. It's just leaves so much to be desired. And is often laggy, (keep in mind, i'm biased, i hate PC, run linux at my house, and Mac Pro at the churches i work...) haha


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jan 28, 2010)

MediaShout just is not a stable program. If there is _anything_ else running on the computer, even in the background, it is in danger of crashing. The only way I was able to get it to run somewhat reliably, was to go into the task manager and manually shut down everything I could that wasn't absolutely essential to be running for the computer and MS to operate.

Aside from that, not only is it difficult to program, but it is a somewhat limited program. EasyWorship would be better if switching to Macs is not an option. ProPresenter is definitely the way to go though. After our main auditorium PC crashed, I decided it was time to make the switch to reliability, ease, and function, and bought ProPre, and 3 iMacs for our main auditorium, our youth auditorium, and our childrens auditorium. Yes, there is a slight learning curve to simply operating a Mac, but inside of ProPre, it really isn't different than the others; you can just "space bar" your way though the show.

The only other thing you need to do is get a real computer mouse to use with the machine!

Dave


----------



## jonliles (Jan 28, 2010)

NWCCTECH said:


> I'm a volunteer Tech Director at a mid-size church near Atlanta.
> 
> Also, I volunteer at a local Arts Center which is AMAZINGLY well equipped. I.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Board. MuseAV and I are both in Marietta.

What Church and what Arts Center?


----------

